
I Used the Web for a Day with JavaScript Turned Off (2018) - userbinator
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2018/05/using-the-web-with-javascript-turned-off/
======
LandR
If you are just delivering images and text in a blog then I expect your site
to work fine without JS.

I dont get when I go to what appears to be quite a simple blog and it's
completely unusable without JS...

When that's the case I'm just not going to bother with your site / blog.

